# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Janari sërish do të vijë

## fara

Janari serish do vij
cdo gje do te jet njesoj,
po ne kete nenqiell ti e di
me ty duart s'do ti gershetoj.

Zemra kur t'deshiroj dridhje
do ja perseris pandare,
ne jete per cdo gje ka zgjidhje
por jo kethim per dashurine e vrare.

Rreth meje po kenaqet bota
edhe une kete do te doja,
por une merrem me gjera te kota
se ikja jote ka lene pasoja.

Kur te vij fjolle e pare
do te ndeze zjarr ne kamine,
qe ta ngrohe zemren e vrare
duke i folur per lumturine.

----------


## PINK

> Janari serish do vij
> cdo gje do te jet njesoj,
> po ne kete nenqiell ti e di
> me ty duart s'do ti gershetoj.
> 
> Zemra kur t'deshiroj dridhje
> do ja perseris pandare,
> ne jete per cdo gje ka zgjidhje
> por jo kethim per dashurine e vrare.
> ...



Ah ky janari. 

me pelqeu , e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fara

faleminderit Pink.

----------


## B.T.K

janari serish do vij

ani qka ?


 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

LoL

Jo me tvertet poezi e bukur

ishalla vazhdon qishtu.

----------


## Enii

e bukur .
a ka me?

----------


## fara

Binte shi konop
une ecja pa u ndal,
kur perpara me hop
me doli nje djal.

 ombrelle a do ti?
- duke qeshur tha,
-dua ,dua po si!
n'cast zemra n'dysh mu nda.

E lagur kudo
trupi me vizatohej,
dhe shpirti nudo
me lexohej.

Se kete gje se prisja
qe ne mot me shi,
ne vend te ftohjes
te fitoj dashuri.

Floket e lageta
nga syri mi largoi,
me fjale te pakta
deshiren ma tregoi.

 - Rruges me shi
do ecja  paskaj,
me ty dashuri ,
ombrellen t'ta mbaj.

----------


## fara

Beme shume fjalosje ,
Cdo fjale plagosje ,
Definitivisht fundosje ,
Dashurise si kemi lan
As shenje as nIshan.


Nga kjo dashuri e kryer ,
Me mbeti zamra e thyer,
Mendja e zhgenjyer,
Dhe shpirti qe me thote
S'ka dashuri ne bote.

----------


## fara

Vetem per nje prekje
Ti me zemer egoiste,
Lidhjes i dhe vdekje
Do dashuri utopiste.

Vuajtjen se ndieve
Nuk i besove as lotit,
Lidhjen e nderpreve
Si te ishe azrail i zotit.

Posesiv mos u bene
Te lutem ne toke zbrite,
Grusht i ke dhene
Zemres qe te do ne infinit.

Do't dal te bisedoj
Dhe dikend ta prek ne krah,
Keshtu bejne njerezite besoj
Se dashuria eshte tjeter cka.

----------


## fara

Si gjithmone ne fillim
pikenisja eshte nje shikim,
ne nje ndej e kam pikas
zemra ime i shkoi pas.

Do jesh e ime mendova
te bej plane fillova,
jo per shaka, por prej s'verteti
bera nje karte identiteti.

Si agjenti zero zero shtate
mblodha cdo informate,
mu be e dashur kjo pune
se zbulova eshte e njejt si une.

Lokali qe i pelqen
aktori zemren qe ta rremben,
muzika qe per veti e bene
gjella qe me qef ka ngrene.

Predispozitat i kam
qind per qind i sigurt jam,
i armatosur keshtu
zemren kam me ja fitu.

Tek syte e saj verej
cdo gje qe  une rrefej,
lirshem ne shpirt i futet
mua te flas me ngutet.

Dhe per shume pak kohe
ne fytyren e saj diellin shoh,
doren me dore ja mbaj 
edhe puthja erdhi pastaj.

----------


## fara

Ti shpirt medoemos
duhet te dish, se ende te dua,
zemra ime ka vendos
tjetri mos te jet ,me mua.

Qe kur shkove mu kanos
smundja e keqe ,melankolia,
por me  force e kam varros
se i ushqej endrrat e mia.

Une shpirtin se kam ,,ajros''
aromen e puthjes tende e ruaj,
por ti do te vijsh medoemos
ndjenjen e fort me ty ta shuaj.

Sinjali i zemres thote ,,sos''
dua kete mesazh ta kuptosh,
bera , dhe do bej c'mos 
vetem prape te me kerkosh.

----------


## fara

Mes kater mureve vetem
Dhembjes i them dil
Qaj, shfryhem cmendem......
Bej gum plote endrra qe lodhin
Ne mengjes me grim
Buzeqeshje
Dal para botes
E palumtura me e lumtur
Jam une
Nete me dhembje
Dite plote gezim
Jashte harmoni
Brenda turbullire
Deri kur s'e di
Dhe s'ka me rendesi 
Une keshtu jam mesuar.

----------


## fara

Nje loje ne qiell, diku
me zgjoi nga gjumi, me ka frikesu,
rrufeja eshte marosur
vetbesimin na ka varosur.

Por per fat te mire s'isha vete
degjoja frymemarrjen tende ,te qete,
nga levizjet e mia u zgjove
me ngrohtesi ,me pushtove.

C'po ndodh jasht ,me s'po ndjek
se buza buzen ,ka prek,
shkendiat e rrufese ne cdo cast 
ne dhome krijojne kontrast.

Here bejne drite, syte na flasin
here eshte terr, duart rreshqasin,
prekin zemrat tone thelle
njeri tjetrit dashuri i ka mbjelle.

Per nje jete te tere, siguri,
mos t'na ndaj asnje stuhi,
se nje dashuri te vertete
s'mund ta shkaterrojne  rrufet.

----------


## fara

Shpirti flet
Une shkruaj,
S'pyet per vend 
As per kohe, 
Une cdo here ,e gatshme 
Si ushtari per lufte.
Por rruges perse flet?
 - e pyes.
 - Eshte vetem per ty
 - Me jep pergjegje.
Nje poezi 
,per nje degjues,
E thene pa ze
s'ka shkrim,
Vetem premiere 
S'ka  perseritje
Kenaqem,
 Dhe me dhimbset
Qe shkoi huq,
Por ja duroj nazet ,
Se e di,
Jam vetem sherbtore 
E shpirtit.

----------


## fara

Si kont i bukur je 
shpirtin plote ngrohtesi,
keshtjelle zemren e ke
te jem brenda desha dje.

Edhe sot kam merak 
keshtjelles t'ja hape nje parmak,
ngrohtesine tende ta prek
te shijoj puthje per dreke.

Une do te pres bore ,e shi
ndryshe me s'mundem e di,
do te te pres sot ,e mot
kete zemra ime me thote.

Jeta ime deri sa te perendoi
endrren do ta deshiroj,
njehere do ta hapesh deren kont
te kuptosh se te dua fort.

----------


## fara

Sont lotet po me verbojne 
njeri tjetrin ,duan ta kalojne,
s'bene pune mendimi logjik
sonte arsyeja nga truri m' ka ik.

Sonte dua me tu pergjeru
t'me mundesosh vetem me't shiku,
nje cast sekond vetem pak 
kete deshire t'zemres me flake.

Do't ndriqoj per ty apostafat
dhe me deshire do beje mekat,
sonte c'do zemra do bej me gjas
le te jete cka do fati pas.

Por vetem sonte ta dijsh
se e nesermja cdo gje prish,
se lotet kur te me ndalen 
qetesise ti falen;

-Trurin arsyeja ta kap 
s'do ta bej me asnje hap,
se do t'me vije turp t'pergjerohem
se s'dua te turperohem.

Por po ndodhi sonte c'me do zemra 
humbese do jem une si shume femra,
por edhe zemren nese nuk e degjoj
s'mund te them se do te fitoj.

----------


## Enii

VALLËZIM I LEHTË 

I ke vështruar ndonjëherë fëmijët 
kur vallëzojnë të kapur përdore? 
Apo të dëgjosh zhurmën e shiut 
kur bie përtokë? 
A e ke ndjekur ndonjëherë 
fluturimin e çrregullt 
të një fluture? 
Apo të vëzhgosh diellin 
atëherë kur nata po zhduket? 
Do të bëje mirë ta ngadalësoje hapin. 
Mos vallëzo kaq shpejt. 
Koha është e shkurtër. 
Muzika nuk do të zgjasë përgjithmonë 
E përshkon çdo ditë 
fluturimthi? 
Kur pyet "Si je"? 
e dëgjon përgjigjen? 
Kur dita mbaron 
shtrihesh në krevatin tënd 
me qindra pyetje të njëpasnjëshme 
që të vijnë ndër mend? 
Do të bëje mirë ta ngadalësoje hapin. 
Mos vallëzo kaq shpejt. 
Koha është e shkurtër. 
Muzika nuk do të zgjasë përgjithmonë. 
I ke thënë ndonjëherë birit tënd 
do ta bëjmë nesër? 
pa e vënë re 
nga nxitimi, 
keqardhjen e tij? 
E ke ndërprerë ndonjëherë lidhjen, 
me një mik të mirë 
e cila ka përfunduar 
sepse ti nuk kishe kurrë kohë 
për t'i telefonuar e për t'i thënë 
"Tungjatjeta"? 
Do të bëje mirë ta ngadalësoje hapin. 
Mos vallëzo kaq shpejt. 
Koha është e shkurtër. 
Muzika nuk do të zgjasë përgjithmonë. 
Kur vrapon kaq shpejt 
për të arritur diku 
humbet gjatë rrugës kënaqësinë e të shkuarit atje. 
Kur shqetësohesh dhe vrapon gjatë gjithë ditës, 
është si një dhuratë e pa hapur 
kurrë... E flakur tutje. 
Jeta nuk është një vrapim. 
Merre më shtruar 
Dëgjoje muzikën 
Para se kënga të përfundojë.

----------


## fara

Enii 
E bukur kjo poezi .

----------


## Endless

Te bukura, te bukura. Edhe e jotja e bukur ishte Enii.

----------


## Enii

kjo poezia qe vura une eshte shkruar nga nje vajze me kancer ...pra e ndjere realisht si te thuash ... kur semuret ndonjehere njeriu fillon e mendon per gjera te tilla ... eshte si terapi per shpirtin ...
me behet qefi qe ju ka pelqyer .

----------


## busavata

> VALLËZIM I LEHTË 
> 
> I ke vështruar ndonjëherë fëmijët 
> kur vallëzojnë të kapur përdore? 
> Apo të dëgjosh zhurmën e shiut 
> kur bie përtokë? 
> A e ke ndjekur ndonjëherë 
> fluturimin e çrregullt 
> të një fluture? 
> ...


te gjitha ishin te mira por kjo me ka pelqye ne veqanti

----------

